# Xtrail air direction malfunction



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Here are the pictures and how i fixed the malfunction.
Unhooked the front panel








Then unscrew the box and control panel








Unplug the control panel and temperature(white) wire in the back(flat screw driver pushes up) and black clip








I was able to pull the unit out(struggling)
I was lucky to found the small piece of plastic when I opened the passenger door,otherwise i would use a metal rod( 1 or 2 mm rod)
Drilled 2 holes on each side,applied some crazy glue (kept the plastic shavings ) and let it dry








Clip the wire (black) back on,push on it position the black wire cover and zip tied then put the metal clip on















Push the unit control back inside(struggling) and reconnect the white wire by pushing in and clip on metal clip.
Turn the knobs to check everything








Reassemble everything.
I hope this is clear ,in my head it is anyway


----------



## niisanxtrail (Feb 25, 2016)

This buy ol shop? im realy good


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

You 've been smoking good stuff.
C était pas du thérapeutique.

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice pics and description Otomodo. Not sure about Niisanxtrail's comments...


----------

